# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Zgjidhni Miss Albania 2002 ne forum

## Albo

Te dashur anetare,

Para pak ditesh ne Shqiperi u be konkursi i bukurise per vitin 2002, dhe u kurorezua edhe Miss Shqiperia 2002. Shume nga ju mund ta keni marre vesh se kush e fitoi, megjithate ne po zhvillojme nje sondazh per ju, ku ju mund te zgjidhni missin tuaj.

Pra u jepet mundesia qe ju te beheni juri dhe te jepni voten tuaj se cila prej 22 gocave meritonte kuroren Miss Shqiperia 2002. Le te testojme ne kete menyre nese shijet tuaja perkojne me shijen e jurise qe kurorezoi Missin ne Tirane.

Votim te kendshem ne dy javet qe vine!
Votimi do te konsiderohet i mbyllur brenda 2 javesh !

Deri atehere, do te kemi te kurorezuar edhe Miss Forumi Shqiptar 2002 fotoja e se ciles do te postohet ne nje kend te vecante ne kete forum.

*Shenim: Me lart do te gjeni fotot e gjithe miseve. Nese klikoni mbi njeren prej fotove do te mund te shihni edhe nje foto te zmadhuar te shoqeruar me informacionin e saj. Vetem anetaret e rregjistruar te forumit shqiptar mund te marrin pjese ne kete sondazh !*

----------


## BORGJEZKA

Nuk duhet quajtur Miss Shqiperia, por Miss Adoleshenca.  Te gjitha nga keto vajza jane teens, pervec njeres qe eshte 20.  Cfare eshte kjo keshtu?  Shumica nuk kane mbaruar shkollen e mesme, ato nuk e dine se cfare eshte jeta.  Te jesh Missi i nje vendi nuk do te thote qe sa e bukur je, shikohet inteligjenca gjithashtu.  Pastaj shqiperia ka vajza shume te bukura si nga Korca, Berati, apo Vlora e Shkodra.  Cjane keto nga Bulqiza?  Pastaj nga ndodhet Bulqiza???  Une vet jam 17 vjecare, dhe nuk e perfytyroj dote veten time para nje skene te me gjykojne sa e bukur jam.  ???.  Shqiperia u modernizua shume shume shqejt nga aspekte qe nuk na ka ardhur koha.  Une u merzita vetem nga veshja e ketyre vajzave.   Nuk kishin ndonje gje me "conservative"  per te veshur?  Jam ca si "dissaointed" nga nje ane.   :i ngrysur:

----------


## AlbanianQT

hehe, mire ke folur ti borgjezka. Shume te reja ne moshe keto vajzat.. 
P.S. Sikur eshte ca si von me bo votim apo jo?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## edspace

Borgjezka ke folur mire por e ke prishur me ate qe thua qe ka cupa te mira nga Korca Berati e Shkodra e jo nga Bulqiza. Cfare rendesie ka ku ke lindur. Po te jete shqiptare, sikur ne maje te malit te kete lindur ajo ka te drejte te jete miss shqiperia dhe biles dhe miss universi. Pse moj cupa te mira vetem Korca Berat e Shkodra ka. Vetem qytetet me emer kane cupa?

----------


## Agim Doçi

Votova për Zaida Melhani, sepse është tipi që nga fotografia më pëlqeu pa masë!
Të gjitha MISS-eve ju uroj shëndet e lumturi!
Agim

----------


## elda

Une voten time ia jap  Ardita Balilit.

Pershendetje  Elda.

----------


## Bledari

Ariona Stamo un per kete vajze votoj sepse eshte me e bukur  :i hutuar:   edhe duket me e sinqerte edhe e gezuar me gjithcka qe e rrethon ne vetvete.

----------


## KACAKU

Po te vini re,tiparet me te bukura e te theksuara i ka Zajmina Vasjari,per te cilen une dhashe edhe voten time.

----------


## Mina

Per borgjezken:
Nuk e di ti se ku bie Bulqiza?! Jete e mot ka qene brenda territorit shqiptar.
Per missin:
voten time e merr Ardita Balili, nuk ka difekte te dukshme dhe eshte prezentabel.

----------


## Thunder way

Un do te thosha  "Baby Albania" dhe jo "Miss Albania"!

----------


## Thunder way

Ja nje Miss i vertete

----------


## djal_dreq

Per Mendimin Tim Vec Kjo Esht Per Tu Zgjellur Se Tjerat Ishin Adoulishente  :buzeqeshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Dita

Ziada Melhani ka veshtrimin me pershkues, Ardita Balili eshte me e bukura.

Une votova per Arditen.


Po per Valbona Selimllarin nuk ka dale akoma nje zevendesuese!

Dhe i drejte konstatimi, ngjaka me shume me Miss Adoleshenca

----------


## briiigi

po mire me ...po sikur te vinin ndonje kriter per moshen mire do benin ...na dalin ca missra ne klase te 8. Dreqi e marrte ato sjane zhvilluar akoma fizikisht ...per te mos folur per nga ana intelektuale. Une personalisht jam e mendimit qe nen 17 vjec as qe duhet te hyjne aty  :perqeshje:  ...merreni si te doni, mua me duken femije ato  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## igli_krete

per mendimin tim nuk e fiton asnjera.tamam sikur i kane marre nga  kopeshti te gjitha.amon mer jau cbohet keshtu quajeni miss kalamani.ku i keni gjet pash zotin.uaaaa gjeni disa te sakta qe te shtyhen.mos i merni MER NGA FERRA NXIRR KAPTERA.pupupupu lereni fare se kjo ishte kot.bye ah po per keto do votoj pas nja 5 vjetesh kurr te riten ok. byeeeee

----------


## KilleR-X-

Votova per Eristela Tafa jo per gje por edhe e njof eshte alamet goce do i uroja fat edhe lumturi sigurisht edhe te fitoj miss-in

Me respekt KilleR-X-

----------


## besjon

unë votova për atë vajzën Ziada Melhani më duket se e kishte emrin. Jo se ajo ishte ndonjë femër shumë shumë e bukur por ajo ishte thjesht më e bukura nga ato vajzat e tjera dhe të them të vërtetën Miss Shqipëria duhet të bëhet me më shumë vajza të bukura pasi normalisht edhe vajzat Shqiptare sa vijnë e zbukurohen. Është shumë e çuditshme se si Shqiptaret në përgjithësi bëhen më të bukura ndërsa vajzat e miss shqipërisë lënë shumë për të dëshiruar. Megjithatë dëshiroj të falenderoj stafin e Shpirtit Shqiptar për këtë aktivitet i cili ( të paktën mua personalisht ma bëri qejfin ) ishte shumë i këndshëm dhe me këtë rast dua të përshëndes të gjitha vajzat Shqiptare kudo që ndodhen.
Të fala nga Besjoni

----------


## besjon

Zaida Melhani është më e bukura nga të gjitha ato vajzat që konkurronin për të ashtuquajturin "Miss Shqipëria" pasi me të vërtetë është bo një konkurs bukurie për fëmijë. Përmendimin tim duhet që të kontrollohet nga dikush ky lloj konkursi ( megjithëse, ç'ia fus kot edhe unë, kush do të lodhet me kët punë mor aman, Shqiptart kanë halle të tjera ). Përshëndetje tëgjithë shqiptarëve kudo që të jenë.

----------


## mateo

aha si shume te djegura keta shqiptaret, dikush me lart tha se keta duken te gjitha adoleshente, por keta sta mbushin mendjen as per adoleshente mua me duken 25 e lart, qe te tregohem i ndershem nga keta vajza asnjera sma mbushi mendjen ose skishte lukun e vertete per miss......po ku jane mo vajzat e bukura te Shqiperise?......

----------


## I Merzituri

Pershendetje te gjitheve !

      Per Miss Albanian uroj qe ta fitoj me e mira pavarsisht se te gjitha jane simpatike ne pamje te pare por bukuria s'eshte vetem paraqitja etj etj por edhe shpirti nejse pak rendesi ne keto kohera qe po kalojme ......Shqipetaret e shkret dalin neper sheshe per ps  ose per pd dhe asnje nuk del  per drita e uje shume mire...........Iglo shprehje te kopjuara lale por ska gje se nuk eshte faji yt nese djelli s'lind..

----------

